# أين أنا



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*أين أنـا ؟*

*




*
*أأموت ظمأناً وأنت نبع الميــــاه ؟*
*وأتوه بين دروب الظلمة باحثاً النجـــــــاة ؟*
*أأموت وحدي وقلبي بحزنه ساكناً*
*بين بحور النار والكبريت وصراخ الحياة ؟*​
*أأموت غريباً وحضنك داري ؟*
*وأكمل بقايا عمري بين ضفاف أسراري*
*أأموت بجهلي وأنت عالمـــــــاً*
*أنني سأرقد هادئاً في بضع أشبـــــاري ؟*​

*فيا لها من حيـاه تاهـــت فيها المحبة والسلام*
*يا لها من حياه صارت مأوي للدموع والألام*​
*فمعها طالت سكتي ... وقست علي غربتي*
*الي حضنها أجري وأرتمي ... وبين يديها أبكـي بحسرتي*​

*فيا ليتك تأتي وتسأل عنــي*
*بين رفاق الإثم أين أنـــــــــــا ؟*
*فإرادتي قد خارت منــــــي*
*ولا أستطيع أن أعود للهنـــــــــــا*
*لأني مازلت أسكن في ذاتي*
*وأفنيت عمري بين التعالي وألانا *​

*فيا ليتك تأتي وتسأل عني*
*أمازلت حياً أم ستـــأتي وتزور قبـــري*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*فعلا يا امير زى مقولت فيها حزن بس رجاء فى نفس الوقت احيك على كتابتك وميرسى انك مش بتبخل علينا بيها*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا امير كلماتك جميله  ياريت تكتب لينا حاجات تانيه  *


----------



## mary (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا إللى أقام لعازر يقيم كل من مات فى الخطية ويفتقد تلك القلوب المشتاقة للتوبة ولا يتركها للهلاك هذا رجاؤنا وأملنا فى الحياة


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> *فيا ليتها من حيـاه تاهـــت فيها المحبة والسلام*
> *يا ليتها من حياه صارت مأوي للدموع والألام*​




فعلا كلام سليم 

الحياه تاهت فيها المحبه 

شكرااااااااااااااااا توين على موهبتك الجميله 

المزيد من الكلام الراااائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الاكتر من راااائعه​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*كلمات

رائعه

ومعبره

ومن القلب

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك توين 

على الكلمات الرائعة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

تحــــــفه يا توين 
بجد كلمات فى منتهى الجمال 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Slave of jesus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد حضرتك كلامك روعه


----------

